

HN for college essays - netcan

When I was in college, essays were a big part of the curriculum, especially in humanities. IFor subjects like philosophy or history they often made up the majority of the work, learning and assessment. Do any colleges use a HN-like forum for submitting and discussing essays? Would it be useful?
======
alexissantos
I'm not aware of any.

It could be very useful, but if experience tells me anything, it's that
getting students to actively use an online (learning) platform of some kind is
like pulling teeth. There'd be a considerable amount of feet dragging and
gnashing of teeth if it were required to post articles. Just ask students
who've had to post in a class forum for discussions. Many just phone it in.

That said, it could work well for students who are very engaged. Or maybe
better as a department-wide thing. (That way there are more genuinely-
interested students using it. Critical mass and such.)

One thing to consider is how casual Facebook/Twitter sharing, etc. among
classmates fills this role to a small extent.

------
cmstoken
You can try College Confidential
([http://talk.collegeconfidential.com](http://talk.collegeconfidential.com)).
It's a traditional forum, but there's a lot of people who give advice there.

